# My Name Is Earl



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well as most of you know I was lucky enough to pick up one of Siren's puppies. You all know him as Spartacus, but he has a new home and a new name; Earl. As you can see by the photos it's been a very tough transition for him. He's had to go from one loving home with all his relatives to new loving home with a psycho named Ivy. I think he's adapting pretty well. I will add that Ivy has been great with Earl so far, and that's been a very big and good surpise!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that last one is adorable.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great news... congrats! awesome pics... good luck to you and the pack!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! I can't wait to get my little Xena  Its gonna be so nice to see him grow up here on the forum.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Very cute1 I can't wait to get my little Xena  Its gonna be so nice to see him grow up here on the forum.


Thanks Holly, By the way; Hahahaha! I got to play with Xena! I'm always a sucker for a brindle dog! She's soooooo cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No fair!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Geez, I think they are stunningly gorgeous, I repeat, stunningly gorgeous! I wouldn't mind living there myself, any room on that pillow with the pups will be fine


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwwww they are so cute! I can't believe how big Ivy is!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats what a little cutie...I am a sucker for a red nose! I love Ivy's stink face in the second to last picture...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww how cute he looks like a little heart breaker


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Awww he looks so worried in the first pic


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooooh....Spartacus? Is that you?.....he doesn't favor Rascal anymore! haha!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

cute pup... how old and how much does earl weight? he looks almost as big as ivy.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So freaking cute, I can't wait to see how he will turn out with your touch =)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ivy looks so put off he is on her pillow then it's like "what the heck..." and she joins him! lol we miss him dearly but am happy to see is he adjusting well. I think Ivy and him are going to be just fine and I know he is happy to let her be boss.

Earl is 12 weeks and 15lbs as of last weeks vet visit. He has great bone and I think that makes him look bigger in pictures. He should weigh about 48-52lbs when he is full grown it will be fun to weigh them at 4 months and see how close they get to their actual weigh as adults.
I can't wait to see how he does in the show ring he was conformationally the pick of the litter. And BTW Ivy is small like Siren and I still swear they could be long lost littermates!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

sOoOoO adorable , Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats!! I can't wait to get Barca  So excited!! I wish I could drive to get him lol so far though lol  But him and Ivy look great together  lol She's the boss and he's cool with that  Just how its supposed to be  Right ladies ?? LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So freakin adorable! You have two gorgeous dogs and I think Earl is going to love it. Ivy looks like she will keep him in check!! HAHA... Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww look at Earl, I love that tv series too btw  And him and Ivy look awesome together. I can't wait to see him grow up, ya know I'm partial to rednose/red dogs. He makes a fine addition to your household


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Earl is soooo cute! And Ivy looks so sad that the little bugger is in her big bed! But she joins him and it's happy times 

Can't wait to see all these puppies grow up. Love it!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Earl has been a joy to have at the house. He's really a good pup.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is looking great! I am so glad you got him.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome Earl can't wait to see ya grow up big and strong


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


>


I love him!
You talkin' ta ME!?!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He looks like he is having a blast and Ivy seems to be warming up to him! I am happy he is being good for you he really is an easy puppy lets hope it stays that way!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and amazing pictures - they seem to be great models for the camera.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Adorable dogs


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

AWESOME! Awesome awesome awesome!! What a fabulous pup you got there. Great pick! Ivy is gorgeous too! You've got two amazing looking dogs. Job well done!


----------

